# Aaarrrggghhhhh....1st negative comment!



## Blossomgirl (Jul 21, 2011)

Me and my daughter took Blossom down the beach today for a little walk...the first group of people we met (2 ladies & 2 men) who were not with dog stopped to oogle Blossom and Blossom was very happy, tail wagging greeting them all when one of the group of asked her breed I just replied she is a cross breed, cocker x poodle when one of the men piped up and said "oh yeah they are mental!" he didnt say it once, he carried on saying the word mental!! I just smiled and decided to walk away and said she is far from mental but as I was walking away I felt choked up and bumped into 2 old ladies who starting cooing over Blossom...I told the little old dears what the man had said and told them it had really annoyed me and it had got to me. They were so sweet and said to pay no attention and Blossom is beautiful (bless them).

I wish I was prepared for that comment as I would of liked to have said a few things to put him down in front of his friends (must make some mental notes).
God I hate arrogant people....but I love dear old sweet ladies lol


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

They are mental but totally gorgeous - but maybe i am just taking my little Dexter into account!!!  My neighbours mum is a lovely lady but always had labs & can't understand the cockapoo personality  ......... Dexter runs rings round her calm new golden retriever pup as she won't put it down to play i think she thinks Dexter will break it - he got so excited the one day when they popped round that he missed his footing and fell in the pond!!!!  ............... BUT I LOVE HIM X


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Tammy,i have had this comment before,and im sure they dont actually know what they are talking about! as i dont think Cockapoo's are known for being Mental,Pixie certainly isnt Just very friendly,we had a Beagle and that was what i call nutty! x 
Have you got any recent photos of Blossom? Im trying to sort some out of Pixie at mo,but as im a bit daft its taking a long time


----------



## Blossomgirl (Jul 21, 2011)

jools said:


> They are mental but totally gorgeous - but maybe i am just taking my little Dexter into account!!!  My neighbours mum is a lovely lady but always had labs & can't understand the cockapoo personality  ......... Dexter runs rings round her calm new golden retriever pup as she won't put it down to play i think she thinks Dexter will break it - he got so excited the one day when they popped round that he missed his footing and fell in the pond!!!!  ............... BUT I LOVE HIM X


Aww little DEXTER....I would of prefered the words fun loving, lively and nutty rather than mental lol. Cockapoo's are totally lovable and gorgeous and certainly a dog with PERSONALITY
Hope Dexter is being a good boy for his mummy xxx


----------



## Blossomgirl (Jul 21, 2011)

pixie said:


> Tammy,i have had this comment before,and im sure they dont actually know what they are talking about! as i dont think Cockapoo's are known for being Mental,Pixie certainly isnt Just very friendly,we had a Beagle and that was what i call nutty! x
> Have you got any recent photos of Blossom? Im trying to sort some out of Pixie at mo,but as im a bit daft its taking a long time


lol we had a golden retriever when i was young and he was what I would call mental (he had issues).
I have taken quite a few piccies on my mums camera (as mine broke) and need to get them on my laptop but typically the memory is full so need to figure something out soon. Blossom has grown soo much (but still a little pip squeak). I bet Pixie has grown loads too. be nice to see some piccies. Have you heard from Ali & Beau lately?? Be nice to know how Beau is now.xxx


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

It is horrible Tammy when people make such ridiculous judgemental comments. But I'm sure you'll find that his friends were proably quietly thinking that he was wrong.

I have come across people that like to give negative comments about cockapoos, especially quipping that these 'designer' breeds are really just mungerals. My favourite stock answer is to remind them that all poodle x breeds were orginally bred with labradors to become seeing dogs for blind people who are allergic to dogs. I am allergic to dogs and this type of breeding has given me the opportunity to own a dog.

People obviously shouldn't and dont knock blind people, so they soon back track on their negative stupid comments.


----------



## Happyad (Oct 5, 2010)

People sadly always have negative and pre formed views about a dog. 
Ie staffies
The good thing is that very few express their opinions and many make an effort to overcome their thoughts/concerns/views/experience. 
The rest can go fly !!


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Blossomgirl said:


> lol we had a golden retriever when i was young and he was what I would call mental (he had issues).
> I have taken quite a few piccies on my mums camera (as mine broke) and need to get them on my laptop but typically the memory is full so need to figure something out soon. Blossom has grown soo much (but still a little pip squeak). I bet Pixie has grown loads too. be nice to see some piccies. Have you heard from Ali & Beau lately?? Be nice to know how Beau is now.xxx


My camera broke,i have been using my dads(have done something to that too....sand got in it) plus no memory space,so im now on my phone,and when i go to transfer them to comp,its going through all 700odd photos which i dont need on there....grrrrrr i must be allergic to taking photos and successfully uploading them.....or im stupid. Havent heard from Ali,i too hope lil Beau is ok,she is so cute x


----------



## Blossomgirl (Jul 21, 2011)

pixie said:


> My camera broke,i have been using my dads(have done something to that too....sand got in it) plus no memory space,so im now on my phone,and when i go to transfer them to comp,its going through all 700odd photos which i dont need on there....grrrrrr i must be allergic to taking photos and successfully uploading them.....or im stupid. Havent heard from Ali,i too hope lil Beau is ok,she is so cute x


Doh, I have ran out of memory space on my phone too (whats going on!!) I need a new lap top with a huge memory really lol. I think I have lots of doubles on my laptop where I keep downloading the same photos...must spend an evening deleting all doubles (yawn). We will have to do a meet up soon so the little girly poos can meet up.xx


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Mental is not a nice word as it suggests 'unhinged' - the only 'unhinged' dogs I have met have been highly strung pedigrees who have obviously been inbred. I have met many cockapoos now and not one of them has been mental! Lively, fun-loving but definitely not mental. In fact I have found them to be pretty sensible. I expect the gentleman was probably not a dog-lover any way.


----------



## Missgvus (Jun 18, 2011)

Maybe he was referring to himself?
Oops shouldn't say that but some people can be very rude. 
With age comes experience so I'd go with the opinion of the ladies!! xx


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Blossomgirl said:


> Doh, I have ran out of memory space on my phone too (whats going on!!) I need a new lap top with a huge memory really lol. I think I have lots of doubles on my laptop where I keep downloading the same photos...must spend an evening deleting all doubles (yawn). We will have to do a meet up soon so the little girly poos can meet up.xx


Omg that sounds so like me! Yes lets meet up,doesnt take long for me to get to you,my brother in law comes from Fleggburgh,and we are going to winterton today,Will pm you,i thought we were going to do a norfolk/suffolk meet? Maybe we should organise? x


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

The people who make these type of comments are the ones who know nothing and just "assume"............. if you truly knew what cockapoos where like then you wouldn't use the word mental.

I have never had any negative comments made to my face but plenty of assumptions made on another forum. ( which I do not tolerate)

I shall look forward to the day some one does make a 'unfounded or rude " comment


----------



## dogtastic (Jun 12, 2011)

Ah yes, know exactly how you feel. Last weekend when it was hot and sunny we took Biscuit to the beach for the first time. We were walking along the path that leads to the beach and she was SO excited, all the new sniffs and feeling of sand under her paws.

We met a couple with a bichon frise who was very quiet and well behaved. Biscuit was like a loony, jumping up and being very boisterous. We apologised and said it's her first time at the beach and she's very excited ... to which the lady replied "oh, a cockapoo - she will always jump all over other dogs and people and be generally over the top and totally annoying to everyone she meets"  We replied that she was only a puppy and we are trying really hard to teach her not to jump up, and she told us that it was pointless as cockapoos are too lively and we will always have a problem with this. Well, thanks - that made us feel just great 

We carried on to the beach and Biscuit had a fantastic time digging huge holes and running in and out of the sea - just as dogs should be  Best wishes, Karen xx


----------



## Georgiapeach (Feb 12, 2011)

You did the right thing by simply walking away. His comment wasn't worth your time. Had you responded, you would've played right into his hand! Don't let it get to you. He has no idea what your dog is like, and nothing you would've said would've changed his little bitty pea-brain mind!! :talktohand:


----------



## Casper (Jul 16, 2011)

I've just returned home from the Horse of the year show and whilst browsing around the shops and stalls my 6 year old daughter told one of her friends from the pony club that she was getting a cockapoo for her birthday and was looking for a toy, some stranger overheard her talking and blurted out " they are mad! " I said "excuse me?" she again said that they were completely mad and that I must take it to puppy classes! She then continued to say that she would never get anything crossed with a springer or a cocker! 
How on earth these people can get away with saying such negative comments makes me MAD especially saying that in front of my daughter who's puppy it is going to be and we haven't even got the pup yet!! Arrrrhhhh!!!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

M&M's mummy said:


> The people who make these type of comments are the ones who know nothing and just "assume"............. if you truly knew what cockapoos where like then you wouldn't use the word mental.
> 
> I have never had any negative comments made to my face but plenty of assumptions made on another forum. ( which I do not tolerate)
> 
> *I shall look forward to the day some one does make a 'unfounded or rude " comment *


Ooooh I would love to be a fly on the wall if that ever happens !

People will always say stuff like this, just ignore it! I don't care what people say about my dog, I have read enough arguements about pedigree v crosses that I have developed a thick skin!  Either tell them that unless they have owned one they have no basis to their comment (in other words **** off, put politely  ) or do what JoJo says and just smile and walk away (whilst thinking the previous comment in brackets!). xxx


----------



## Blossomgirl (Jul 21, 2011)

thanks for all your comments, they made me smile. I am proud of my little Blossom...she is soo pretty and clever and she has had some lovely cuddles and kisses tonight (shame she wasnt in my mums good books today after nibbling through her fridge cable!! oops).

Karen (Dogtastic) - I can not believe the rude comments you came across, dispicable!

I think the next time I hear anything rude I might laugh very loud and sarcastically to make them feel very stupid and walk off - saves an arguement or upset.

Becky - I think we should organise a Norfolk / Suffolk meet, it will be good. 

xxx


----------

